# Waypoint conversions



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Need help converting a 9/10 digit(***-***-***N/***-***-****W)waypoint to my standard 8/9 (N***-**-***/W***-**-***) Example 
441355991N/0793046736W. I know these systems have names but for the life of me I cannot remember them or how to convert them or where to look. Thanks Doughboy


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Called Map Datums and Position formats. For the love of me I don't know the conversion formats as my Garmin Legend C converts internally.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Doughboy said:


> Need help converting a 9/10 digit(***-***-***N/***-***-****W)waypoint to my standard 8/9 (N***-**-***/W***-**-***) Example
> 441355991N/0793046736W. I know these systems have names but for the life of me I cannot remember them or how to convert them or where to look. Thanks Doughboy


You should be able to change them in your gps. You need to chage your location format from decimal to degree minutes seconds.

BTW Lake Simcoe. :lol:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

google "gps conversions" and you will get a few links that do it for you.


----------

